# Open Letter to Jeff Forbes of Woodcraft Supply



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

That thing you did for Arlin and the Veterans?
Very cool.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I second that motion… very classy.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

yes sir…i say that was one wonderful thing, guys like arlin fought to keep our country free and he fought for other countries to be free, i wish our guys and women in the military were home, i really do, but doing something like this for one of our soldiers, well its just the right thing to do, i dont think we can ever repay these folks for what they have done for us…this was a wonderful thing…thank you, and thank you al for this post..


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^What Grizz and Chrisstef Said!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

What did he do?


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

TopamaxSurvivor

Woodcraft is donating some pen kits to me because I teach the Vets in the clinic how to turn pens.

One note though
I am looking for 3 mini lathes to leave there at the clinic because my wife has to load my midi lathe of 110 lbs into the car every time and it is to much for her. Also 3 lathes would make the pen turning alittle faster. I can only pay for the lathes through paypal.

Arlin


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That is awesome!! I knew they had Vets DAy pen collections or turning they sent to vets. I didn't hear about this one. Hope you get a midi lathe so your wife doesn't have to lug that 100#er around all the time.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Arlin!! Thanks Jeff!!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Holy CRAP bertha- you've moved into the top 20 lifetime commentors on Lumber Jocks! You've been here only 8 months and you've got more comments than the site's biggest bigmouths! I mean, you're in the same list as guys who've been shooting the breeze here for years! Don't you work?

By the way- I thought you might like this story…

My great grandfather and his brothers grew up in the late 1800's/early 1900's. Great grandpa Russell was too young for WWI but his brother- uncle Mack, went into the Army as part of the legendary "Polar Bears" of 1918/19. In Siberia he and a couple other soldiers were out looking for something to shoot for food. (Supplies were hard to come by and many soldiers were near starvation.) They found two things. One was a turkey frozen into the ice which they chipped out and ate raw. The other was an Itallian soldier, frozen to death. Uncle Mack tool the soldier's pistol and kept it with him until he got back home. Eventually he gave that pistol to my great grandfather, who let my great grandmother keep it loaded under her pillow whe he was gone during the depression. For years that gun was under her mattress and when she died it was set aside and forgotten. Now I have it.

It's a Mauser C96 "Broomhandle" semi-automatic (similar to the photo below). It's a family heirloom that I thought a weapons enthusiast like yourself would appreciate…


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Arlin,

Where is the clinic? I am a vet my self and might be able to get a jet midi for you and I wouldn't want to be paid for it.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Broomhandle Mauser, Nubs? You're a lucky man to own one. I'll have to find my picture of the only one I've ever shot. Keep that tight within the family.

Chris, that would be a fantastic gesture. I hope we can get something worked out.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Chris
Thank you for the great offer.

The clinic is next to the VA hospital in Omaha, NE

I will pm you with details

Arlin

PS Stumpy - My Grandfather had one just like it frow WW1 and my Father had the German one from WW2 not like that though. I sure miss hunting and fishing!! :-(


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

ditto to what all has been said. and from me personally to all our Vets on this site.. THANK YOU FOR YOU SERVICE. I mean that from the bottom of my heart. GOD bless you all


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Roger
God has blessed me, I was in the great sandbox for 9 tours and the last tour I was wounded again in for two different engagements so I have 2 purplehearts and one Bornze metal for bravery in which I do not even remember doing. When your blood gets pumping and I even had 13 broken bones in my neck and back, ribs, severe concussion which I lost 1 1/2 inches due to bone loss, they say I still rendered aid to my men that were down. All I remember is wakeing up in after the OR. The Chief Of Staff presented my last 2 metals to me. Then I was 6 months in the hospital in traction having to lay flat and not moving.
There is alot more to say and I told Rand about some of it, but I do not want to go there anymore. I will just say I still send the children of my men presents for their birthdays and christmas since their daddys can not do it any more.
This is the first time I have told this and I think it will be my last. However, I am called by my local Vet rep and he has me talk to the bad cases to help them over the bad parts, when is over and I am going home I just sit in the car whom my wife drove me there and cry awhile. It has been 6 years and I am still having 2 Dr visits every week. I feel the only I can make it is to reach out to others and help them over their worst first.

Thats all for now
Arlin

I guess you all know me better and if you want more information get with Rand which is "littleredweldingrod" I pored more out to him which I can not do again, it is way to painful.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

glad to hear you are getting help like this *arlin*

the hard part is over

helping others heal too
is the best

thanks again for your and others service

God bless


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

Arlin, thanks for what you do. American Soldiers everywhere, I salute you!


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

That's terrific Arlin! Way to go for you AND woodcraft!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I received a email today from Woodcraft and they are sending acouple of differant pen kits with bushings and drill bits. They are also sending several differant kinds of wood blanks and acrylic blanks.
Thay said it is to help them with maybe a future career in making pens.

Is that nice or WHAT.

Bertha - Thank you for creating this post. I sent it back with the email back to WoodCraft. I hope they see this and see the thanks from everyone here.

Arlin

PS - So far I have received 3 small boxes of wood in the mail and 10 pen kits. THANK YOU FOR DONATING


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Bump for the Weekend
Arlin


----------

